# trumbell panel circa 1900



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> View attachment 14663


Is that Glowing red..?

Or is that paint...:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice, still in use? where?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Very cool. Is this 3 phase? If so, does B phase have twice the # of fuses as the other 2?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Even has an art deco look to it :thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

single phase ( neutral is in middle and fused) when u pulled the disco handle it pulled l1 and neutral it was in a mansion in Reading PA and the reddish must be from the varnish or from reflection


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

stuiec said:


> Very cool. Is this 3 phase? If so, does B phase have twice the # of fuses as the other 2?


Each phase has two consecutive busses. 
I'm an idiot


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> single phase ( neutral is in middle and fused) when u pulled the disco handle it pulled l1 and neutral it was in a mansion in Reading PA and the reddish must be from the varnish or from reflection


I looked at it wrong. 
Thanks


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

They used to protect the neutral?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> View attachment 14663



I am looking at this image, to me it looks like ten (10) hots, and ten (10)

neutrals.

Am I correct ?

I have never seen a distribution panel like this being used.

INTERESTING !


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

yes 10 circuits there were 2 of these in the place as sub panels

the white dots are just ceramic wirenuts I put on the main lugs


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

gottspeed said:


> They used to protect the neutral?


They didn't know which line would be hot or neutral so they just pretended both could be hot.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

gottspeed said:


> They used to protect the neutral?


Pulled out an EDISON base fuse panel , 12 circuit ? , with every circuit a fused neutral. House was built in 1906 . Who knows when they electrified it .

Panel was in great shape . 


Don


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

kaboler said:


> They didn't know which line would be hot or neutral so they just pretended both could be hot.


Just like you pretend to know what you're talking about?:laughing:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

gottspeed said:


> They used to protect the neutral?


Yeppers, if you get the opportunity to work on knob and tube you will see it.:thumbsup:

*HERE *is a brief history on electricity I posted a while back. Enjoy.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

The last place I worked, they were still using fuse enclosures simular to that one. It had a wire glass safety glass in the door. Three phase 480 volt. Absolutely no means of shutting off the power, so the fuses had to be replaced hot. Back then, no PPE either.


----------

